# Tyson Mao Retiring from WCA Board



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 2, 2013)

Full article 
Tyson will be retiring after 10 years of service. Thank you for your work in the wca.


----------



## stoic (Aug 2, 2013)

Much respect.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, Tyson, you've officially become legendary in the world of cubing. No, seriously. Look at the enormous influence you've had! You were a key component in laying the foundation for this entire community, so thank you for that. Thank you for the ten years of service, and good luck with endeavor from here on out.

Personally, I think Will Smith would do fine job filling your shoes, but Felix Lee is also cool.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2013)

noooooo tyson u souldnt retire plzzz u are legemdary already com on tyson


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for making the WCA what it is now. You're awesome.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you, Tyson, for all you've done.


----------



## Zeotor (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you. The speedcubing community wouldn't be what it is today without you.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 2, 2013)

Good bye, and thanks for all the fish! Uhm, help. 
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 2, 2013)

Good luck to you in whatever you do next, and good luck to Felix too


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 2, 2013)

Tyson, thank you so much for everything you've done in the WCA. There is no way we would be where we are today without you, and I can't thank you enough for providing me with this hobby and this community.


----------



## DavidCubie (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for everything and GL!


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for your amazing work and dedication to all of us.

I wish you luck in everything you do, knowing that you will continue to be awesome outside of the cubing world.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sad to see that this is official now 

Thanks for everything you've done for the cubing community, Tyson.
You've really impacted and shaped how the WCA is today. I wish you the best of luck with what you do next.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2013)

gonna mis the little link wich says tyson mao at big comps

thnx for everything you have done to the cubing comunnity and how WCa is now 

i tryed to make a poem but failed


----------



## hcfong (Aug 2, 2013)

They say one should stop at the top of their career. And from what I've heard about World's, that's exactly what he did.


----------



## gavnasty (Aug 2, 2013)

Big ups!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 2, 2013)

Thankyou Tyson Mao for making cubing what it is today.

You left at the height of competitive cubing


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 2, 2013)

rip tyson

like dis if u cry everytim


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Tyson, and good luck in the future 


blokpoi said:


> rip tyson
> 
> like dis if u cry everytim


Do you think this is facebook?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for making cubing fun Tyson!


----------



## Daniel Que (Aug 3, 2013)

Aww. Thank you for everything you've done!


----------



## MYKE (Aug 3, 2013)

I remember first seeing him on that horrible game show..


----------



## Ollie (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you Tyson


----------



## yoruichi (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 3, 2013)

:'( (don't want you to retire)

Thanks for everything you've done for the community and good luck


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2013)

The topic is _Tyson retiring_, so people just saying _"Thank you"_ look kind of mean.

Edit: Yeah, I know how it's meant, I just can't help myself 

Thank you Tyson for all you've done for the community in general and for me personally. I hope you'll stay with us in smaller organizing roles and as a competitor (now you have time to practice again! )


----------



## uniacto (Aug 3, 2013)

eventhough I don't really know you, I want to say thank you for everything you've done.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 3, 2013)

Stefan said:


> The topic is _Tyson retiring_, so people just saying _"Thank you"_ look kind of mean.



Yeah I agree. But you know what they mean.


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for all the hard work you've put in over the years!


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 3, 2013)

WC2013 was an amazing experience; I wish I could have been there for all of them!

Thank you for everything!


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have tears of liquid pride  If it wasn't for you, I can almost guarantee half of us wouldn't cube.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Godspeed.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your done,Tyson.Wish you have a happy life


----------



## Marcell (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for all your work over the years!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks so much! Cubing wouldn't be such thing without you. You've helped so much in my life, cubing truly is what inspired to move on. Thank you.


----------



## hubingjushi (Aug 3, 2013)

We'll never forget what you have done all these years for cubing all over the world. Thank you


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 3, 2013)

The time and effort you have put into this community is appreciated beyond words, and even with your resignation, the repercussions of your service will live on with the WCA forever. Thank you very much.


----------



## rj (Aug 3, 2013)

Good-Bye, Tyson! Stay active, OK? We will miss you!


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 3, 2013)

inb4 noob: 'Who's Tyson Mao?'

But seriously, there are no words, other than these ones, to explain how sad I am that he is leaving. But they say when one door closes, another opens. 

And I'll help Felix as much as I can.  it's not an easy job.


----------



## Natanrig (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, Tyson did amazing things for the Peruvian community, and through that for the whole Latin community.
These are things that few people know but maybe it is a good moment now to give him some credit:
- He funded his trip to Peru for the first competition here. We barely came up with about 25% of the ticket.
- He brought us 6 displays and plenty of timers if I remember correctly. Although we did pay for those, he put up the money initially and we paid back in comfortable installments. But getting the equipment into the country is so hard that just doing that is awesome.
- Along the next 2 years he donated more equipment to the Peruvian community and also helped us acquire more by setting up a way for us to raise funds while at the same time allowing us access to cubes at prices way below the ones at online stores. This helped the Peruvian community grow really fast.
- And personally, Tyson was always there to advise and teach me all sorts of valuable things.
Cubing would be very different in the world and in Peru were it not for Tyson. We will be ever thankful!


----------

